# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > آموزش: ساخت نرم افزار پرتابل با استفاده از WinRAR

## speralda

امروزه نرم‌افزارهای Portable (قابل‌حمل) به دلیل مزیت‏های خاصی که دارند از طرفداران زیادی برخوردارند. این گونه نرم‌افزارها، نسخه‏های بدون نیاز به نصب برنامه‏های معمولی‌ای هستند که دارای کاربردهای گوناگونی‌اند. در سیستم‏هایی که محدود شده‏اند و امکان نصب برنامه وجود ندارد، با استفاده از نسخه‏های پرتابلِ برنامه‏‏ها، امکان اجرای آنها بدون نیاز به نصب وجود دارد.


همچنین نرم‌افزارهای پرتابل را می‌توان در فلش دیسک ذخیره کرد تا در هر زمانی امکان اجرای مستقیم برنامه‏ها بدون نصب آنها فراهم باشد. برای دست‌یابی به نسخه‏های پرتابل برنامه‏ها، راه‏های گوناگونی وجود دارد. می‏توان آنها را مستقیما از اینترنت دانلود کرد.


اما در این ترفند قصد دارم به نحوه پرتابل کردن نرم‌افزارها با استفاده از نرم‌افزار معروف WinRAR بپردازم. WinRAR را اکثر کاربران به عنوان یک نرم‌افزار فشرده‌ساز می‏شناسند؛ اما با استفاده از این ترفند، می‏توان از "وین‌رر" برای پرتابل کردن نرم‌افزارها هم استفاده کرد.


پیش از هر کاری به این نکته دقت داشته باشید که این ترفند زمانی کاربرد دارد که نرم‌افزار مورد‌نظر پس از نصب شدن، فایل‏های خود را در پوشه‏ای غیر از پوشه محل نصب کپی نکند. برخی نرم‌افزارها فایل‏های ocx و dll خود را در مسیرهایی نظیر Windows/System32 کپی می‏کنند که این موضوع باعث عدم کارآیی این ترفند خواهد شد. همچنین اطمینان داشته باشید که نرم‌افزار WinRAR بر روی ویندوز نصب باشد.


برای پرتابل‌سازی نرم‌افزارها گام‏های زیر را با دقت طی کنید:

1- برای شروعِ کار، به محل نصب برنامه (معمولاً در پوشه Program Files) مراجعه کنید.

2- کلیه فایل‏ها و فولدرهای موجود در محل نصب برنامه را با راست‌کلیک بر روی فضای خالی و انتخاب Select All و یا استفاده از کلیدهای ترکیبی Ctrl+A به حالت انتخاب دربیاورید.

3- بر روی یکی از فایل‏ها، راست‌کلیک کرده و Add to archive را انتخاب کنید.

4- در پنجره باز شده در همان تب General، تیک گزینه Create SFX Archive را بزنید.        

5- حالا به تب Files بروید. با استفاده از ماوس بر روی مسیر موجود در قسمت Files to add کلیک کنید و کل این مسیر را به حالت انتخاب دربیاورید (Ctrl+A) و سپس کلیدهای ترکیبی Ctrl+C را جهت کپی کردن این متن فشار دهید.

6- به تب Advanced بروید و بر روی دکمه SFX Options کلیک کنید.

7- در پنجره‌ی جدیدِ باز شده در همان تبِ General، تیک گزینه Create in the current folder را بزنید. سپس در قسمت Run after extraction نام فایل اجرایی برنامه را به همراه پسوند آن (معمولاً exe) بدون کم‌و‌کاست وارد کنید. به عنوان مثال اگر نام فایل اجرایی برنامه YahooMessenger.exe است، این نام را عیناً در این قسمت وارد کنید.

8- در گام بعد در همان پنجره، به تب Advanced بروید و در کادر Delete و قسمت Files to delete in the destination folder کلیدهای ترکیبی Ctrl+V را فشار دهید. خواهید دید که مسیری که در گام پنجم Copy کرده‌اید، در این قسمت Paste خواهد شد.

9- به تب Modes بروید و تیک دو گزینه Unpack to temporary folder و Hide all را بزنید.      

10- به تب Update بروید و تیک گزینه Overwrite all files را بزنید.  

11- به تب Text And Icon بروید و بر روی دکمه Browse در قسمت Load SFX icon from the file کلیک کنید. شما بایستی یک آیکن مناسب با پسوند ico. برای فایلی که قصد دارید بسازید، انتخاب کنید. برای استخراج آیکن فایل exe می‏توانید از این ترفند استفاده کنید.      

12- در آخر تمام پنجره‏های باز را OK کنید. خواهید دید که در همان فولدر محل نصب برنامه، یک فایل جدید ایجاد شده است که این فایل همان فایل پرتابل اجرایی نرم‌افزار شماست. این فایل را می‏توانید در هر جا کپی کنید و با دوبار کلیک بر روی آن، نرم‌افزار مورد‌نظر را اجرا کنید.

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوست خوب دانت و اسکیول چکار کردید؟

----------


## pidexx

توی گام هفتم که گفتید : "تیک گزینه Create in the current folder" را بزنید, این گزینه غیر فعاله چکارش کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## omid nasri

این فیلم فکر کنم کار ساز باشه برای شما دوستان :

اموزش مخفی کرده ویروس با این روشی که دوستمون گفتن برای پرتابل کردن :

http://err0r.ir/post.aspx?id=-23&How-to-bind-Virus-.-.-.

----------

